# dubia roaches which is male/female



## Sublios_Pixelus (Dec 13, 2008)

just want to make sure I'm feeding off the right ones here so,

this is a male right? longer and narrow









and this a female? wider and darker


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

hey you can sort of tell on the last segment of their exoskeleton... if the end is bigger than its a female and if its a very small end segment then its a male.

However once they turn adult the males have wings and the females well have vestigial wings, there are a few pictures in my website guide


----------

